# We travel a lot



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

We travel a lot, sometimes we are gone up to two weeks. We are really wanting to start raising chickens but I was wondering if they can be left alone for that long as long as we have a feeder and water system in place?


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Technically you could. But I would be nervous doing so. I put the girls to bed each night - locking them into their coop and let them out each morning. If I weren't afraid of predators I would be more comfortable leaving them. When we go away I have a neighbor kid take care of them for me and I pay them a couple bucks for each visit- plus a hefty tip. You'd also have to worry about one getting sick on you or something happening to the food or watering system. I know my parents leave theirs unattended often. But they've lost many birds to foxes. 

We have a chicken cam so I can log in to check on them when I'm away. You could do that too and then just have someone check if something looks amiss.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

I agree with Jen...I lock my girls in every night and let them out every morning...we went to West Virginia for 3 days threw Christmas and we got a neighbor girl check on them twice a day. She would check on their food and water...we gave her $50. and all the eggs. It was worth it not to worry about them. I don't think I would be comfortable leaving them on their own. Jen B.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm with the others. We're pretty anal about our girls here but then they are our sweethearts. We'd be really sad if something ever happened to them. Too many things can go wrong in such a long amount of time.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Get a good reliable chicken sitter or a house sitter that is chicken friendly. Just saying....


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Check around to see if you can find someone to check on them each day. They may be willing to do it for the eggs they get while you are gone ... 

~Or~

See if you can find someone to go in on a "chicken share". (This is much like a goat or cow share) You are part owner and share the cost of feed and housing for a share of the eggs.

But No I would not get them without someone to check on them each day.


----------



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok...good things to think ab and consider. Thanks for all the helpful info!!!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i wouldnt be comfortable with leaving them for that long. would someone be able to check on them for you ?


----------



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes, we have dogs and have someone take care of them for us when we are gone and they said would learn to take care of chickens also so that is very good news


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats!!!

Look foward to hearing about your chickens.


----------

